# Silent Hunter Sub Sim



## fright (Dec 24, 2011)

:dude:Anyone have any tips or tutorials for using navigation tools for plotting courses; determing Angle Off Bow, protractor, etc? Tired of getting damaged and sunk by the enemy. PC game.


----------



## Pabumas (May 4, 2013)

nbdhfdghfdg


----------



## partsforjoes (Feb 17, 2014)

I remember that game! Great Game!


----------



## JamesFitts (Jun 2, 2020)

Silent Hunter Online










Very Nice Game.


----------

